# Feeder Eggs from other Frogs



## v_traves (May 14, 2005)

I have read alot about people using egg yolk from chicken eggs and using surrogate parents for feeding pumilio young, but has anyone ever tried using another species' eggs? or even genera? I was thinking that there must be some frog that pops out eggs on a pretty regular basis. You could raise the tads seperate from the parents and feed them these "feeder" eggs from a surrogate species. Freeze em, thaw em out.

Just a thought. Let me know what you think.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

yep, people use auratus or vent eggs all the time


----------



## Will (Feb 15, 2004)

Many different food/egg sources have been tried. A paper has even been published detailing pumilio feeding trials (I forget the reference, but I have it somewhere). I think the primary block for a pumilio tad to accept an alternate egg food source is the thickness of the outside membrane of the egg. I have successfully raised a pumilio froglet on fire belly newt eggs after first removing the outside membrane. So it is possible to raise them on non-dendrobates egg sources, it is just a major pain, and probably not worth time unless the female is not doing her job at all. 

Here are some pics of the newt egg raised pumilio.



















Note: this froglet did die a few months after morphing.


----------

